# My water heater (Whirlpool 50 gallon model #EE2H50RD045V) will not heat water



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is 220V or 220/115 on a double-pole breaker, right?
Make sure you have the correct voltage at the water heater.

I would also suspect the electronics, since you say you hear relays clicking every couple minutes and see power usage briefly, but I would always want to make sure I've got the proper power first.

FW


----------



## Cow (Jan 5, 2008)

Double check power with a meter first. After that call the tech support number on the front of the water heater. You probably have a bad board. I have a Whirlpool also, and had to put a board into it a year or two after I bought it, it had the same symtoms you describe. Tech support sent it to me free of charge.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Circuit boards in electric water heaters now? Sheesh, take something simple and make it complicated ....


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Circuit boards in electric water heaters now? Sheesh, take something simple and make it complicated ....


Exactly my thoughts! Why does anyone need electronics on a hot water heater? They have been working fine with old fashioned thermostats.
It's probably some "energy-saving" system.

With all the electronics in appliances today, I would seriously consider a whole-house surge suppressor. My C&H panel is made to accept one.

FW


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Toilets maybe next.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

TazinCR said:


> Toilets maybe next.


I think they're already there<g>
There are toilets with heated seats. Probably use an electronic control.
Also, there are variable fill/flush toilets that allow for a short flush or a normal one; again, most likely electronics to control the valve.

I'm waiting for the electronic electrician's plier. It will tell you whether or not you have live wires just as you are about to cut them! Now, that might be a useful invention<g>

FW


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

KE2KB said:


> I think they're already there<g>
> There are toilets with heated seats. Probably use an electronic control.
> Also, there are variable fill/flush toilets that allow for a short flush or a normal one; again, most likely electronics to control the valve.
> 
> ...


Close enough?
http://www.amazon.com/GB-GST-224-Stainless-Stripper-Non-Metallic/dp/B000BVZBF2


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

FastXD;
I would seriously consider installing a whole-house surge protection device to protect the electronics on the water heater, and other appliances.

We have a thread going here at:http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/whole-house-surge-protection-37457/ if you want to get some input.

FW


----------

